# Happy Halloween... Free Voice Over Clip



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I thought I would throw you a bone (pun intended). Here is a free voice over of a spooky Happy Halloween with evil laugh. Enjoy!
www.discountvoiceovers.com/soundfx/HappyHalloween.mp3


----------

